# Hmm...got one for ya!!!!



## Dabber (May 29, 2016)

I just picked up my first snowblower from an estate sale down the road. I have seen the guy using it before. Works great from what I have seen. The only thing is that it did not come with a manual or anything. I cannot seem to find ANY INFO anywhere on this Model. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh It is the 10hp 28 in Model C459-521501 with the steerable trac and everything. I have looked on most of the parts sites that Ive seen around this site already. I cannot find nothing!!! Looking for a user owner manual for it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

"A picture is worth a thousand words..."
:icon-wwp:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You can print it from this site.

Download Craftsman C459-52833 Operator's Manual


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> You can print it from this site.
> 
> Download Craftsman C459-52833 Operator's Manual


I STRONGLY ADVISE AGAINST THAT SITE. It requires you to download and install a file converter utility that is "adware" and installs a toolbar in your browser. Adware is considered MALWARE by security experts and a conduit to other "malware" and WILL compromise the security of your PC. Online ads are often hijacked as a method of delivering viruses and worms, and any browser toolbar can log all your online activity including passwords for your online shopping and banking. 

I searched the Sears support site for the manual and can't find it -- I suggest you contact sears directly fro the manual.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well it downloaded to dropbox no problem without any of what you said.


----------



## Dabber (May 29, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> "A picture is worth a thousand words..."
> :icon-wwp:


micah....I can not seem to upload any pics, Maybe I have to have a certain amount of posts first.



Coby7 said:


> You can print it from this site.
> 
> 
> Coby.....I tried that site also. The one you linked in your post is one that has four wheels, mine has the tracs. Different model numbers.


----------



## Dabber (May 29, 2016)

Not sure on how many posts I will need to add pics!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Upload photo to tinypic.com and copy+paste "for Forums " link on your post here.


----------



## Dabber (May 29, 2016)

Yep that does not work either.....i need more posts I guess!! Hmm Just how many.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm unaware of a minimum post count to attach an image.
It doesn't mention anything about that here.
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Dabber said:


> Yep that does not work either.....i need more posts I guess!! Hmm Just how many.



A couple of other sites on am set it as 10 posts before you can upload pictures.

A mod should be able to answer this?:icon_whistling:


----------

